# For Richard. our friend



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

This might be completely inapproate of me at this moment but I thought of it and I'm just going to take a chance and post. 

As many of you have now read, Richard has lost his beautiful Long coated girl he rescued just seven days ago. Please understand that this is not to take away from that or show any disrepect. When I read through the thread I went through a ton of emontions from shock and disbelief to various forms of anger. So I posted and left. 
Then i remembered something... Richard was considering two dogs...I think the other one was in Washington???? This may be a long shot but what if that girl was still available and we as a community were able to get her to him??? I'm dirt poor with paying off Shoshi's bill but I'll tell you what- I would contribute!!! This is not requesting funds-its simply an idea of how we might as a community help one of our members. 
I'm sure I speak for many when I say we love Richard and am devisted with what has just happened. Maybe, just maybe, this might help. Again, its not to take away from his loss or make light of it in any way...but I feel his pain and I so want to do something to help!
I don't know...its just a thought. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I did some searching and maybe it wasn't in WA...??? There was a bi-color he was looking at I guess??


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

There was one here in WA but it was my understanding that she was adopted before he decided to get Mona. I feel so horrible for him too. Not sure about how he would feel about getting another so soon tho.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I think this is a decision that needs to be left up to Richard after he has had a chance to process the loss of Mona.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I do think it is a nice thought, but I think the decision does need to be up to Richard. I know all of us feel for him tonight.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

It is a very nice thought, but I agree with what others have posted. It is a choice one must make for themselves.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you shilosmom, from the bottom of my heart. The outreach is so appreciated from everybody. I just hurt everywhere right now. I just attended to the girls, and they know something is not right. Sometime down the road, I might take you up on your offer. Thank you all again.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

never a good idea to get a dog for another person. know you were only trying to be helpful and kind, rosa. it's a sad time.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Richard, the other girls really want to help you through all this. Yes they know you are upset, they live with you and can feel everything. Please lean on them and let the healing begin.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm sorry Richard, bad things do happen to good people.


----------

